# CLAUSING 8520 VERTICAL MILLING MACHINE MILL +EXTRAS - $2000   (Los Angeles CL)



## Nogoingback (Nov 2, 2018)

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/tls/d/wts-clausing-8520-vertical/6735131534.html


----------

